# Fishin soft baits



## AnglinMueller (May 16, 2008)

Hey, I was wondering if some of tou guys could give some advice on fishing with soft baits, where to get them, and ways to fish them. I have always heard that you need to let them sink to the bottom but how will I know if my bait is there or not. Any help would be greatly appreciated.
Chris.


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

Your question is so general that it is really impossible to answer. There are many types of plastic baits and how you fish them depends on the structure and conditions under which you are fishing. You could write several books on all of the different types of ways to fish soft baits. Try some google searches to sites like this:
http://www.bassresource.com/fish/plasticworms.html

Anyway, you don't necessarily need to get to the bottom unless your fish are laying in rock structure. Lots of conditions call for using no weight at all with plastic baits. If you want to fish the bottom with a plastic worm, you want to use the lightest sinker possible for you to feel the bottom--usually a 1/16 to 1/8 oz bullet sinker will do for a Texas rigged 5-7" plastic worm. Watch the end of the line when your bait hits the water. When the line stops sinking, you are there. Gently take up the slack and feel for a hit. Let it sit for at least 5-10 seconds and pick up your rod tip a tiny bit and give it a couple of cranks. You should be able to just barely feel that sinker ticking the bottom. It takes a lot of practice to get the feel.

And you can find them at any fishing shop...Kmart and Wal*Mart usually have a good enough selection to get you started.


----------



## ronnie_everett10 (May 20, 2008)

I fish alot for bass in pits and in the lakes ive always used soft baits myself..it all really depends on how you want to work your bait like when i throw a fluke (made by zoom) ill let it sink about 2-3 foot before i start working it,with worms and tubes i always fish them slow and on the bottom,ive always had my luck doing this when i fish soft baits..hope this helps you out some.


----------



## BigBassin144 (Mar 16, 2008)

Here's some basics.

Worms: Texas rig them weightless or with a bullet weight. Can be worked many different ways, including hopping them off the bottom, or draggin them across the bottom by sweeping your rod sideways.

Lizards: one of the most popular ways to fish lizards is on a carolina rig. Again, drag across bottom. You can T-rig them also and fish like a worm.

Craws: T-rig, C-Rig, put em on a jig head, or on some (Yum Craw Papi or Craw bug) you can use a tube jig. crawl them across the bottom, or occasionally hop them.

Creatures: (such as Zoom Brush Hog or YUM wooly Bugger) Great for adding a heavy pegged weight to a T-rig and flipping into cover. Also, C-rigging works.

Senko type baits: A great one for when fish are getting lockjaw. Wacky rig them with a circle or octopus hook, weightless. You can also fish them like a Zoom Super fluke, T-rigged, weightless, like a jerkbait.

I think I've covered most of the basics. you can get inot more complicated stuff later like the Dropshot, Shakey head, etc.

As for where to get plastics, any store including Gander Mtn., Cabela's, BPS, Meijer, Wally World, etc. (the last two don't have a very good selection.) I'd have to say, BPS has the best selection.

When fishing plastics, you want a sensitive line like fluorocarbon or braid. I've been using fluoro lately, but beginning to like braid better because of it's limpness. You'll need a nice heavy rod, MH or H to get good hooksets. As for hooks, get a pack ofeach: 2/0, 3/0, and 4/0 Gamakatsu EWG hooks. These should cover most of your plastic need. Use common sense when choosing which hook to use with that bait.  If you use anything 10" and up, I'd suggest getting some 5/0 or 6/0 though.

*BB*


----------

